# Food



## aunicole (Jul 28, 2012)

What do you 4-Hers feed your meat?? We try so hard to fatten up our meat but I think we are wasting more money then anything!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Honor show chow exclamation. Any show feed that is fed alot will put fat on. Calf manna works wonders too... I feed it to all my boys to get some size and meat on them at first. Once they get about 70lbs you have to cut it though cause they get too fat. Make sure they're dewormed. We have problems with tape worms here and that'll mess with weight gain


----------

